
Boomer outsmarts hackers: “Kiss your cash goodbye” - bmcn2020
https://cybernews.com/security/boomer-outsmarts-hackers-kiss-your-cash-goodbye/
======
LatteLazy
Metro-bank saved him by repeatedly refusing to let him send his cash to the
scammer. He couldn't outsmart his own shoes.

~~~
bmcn2020
[Author of the article] I understand your point. But the headline is always
more of an editorial choice. Nonetheless, Mr. Richards was able to come out on
top, and that includes his picking up on the scam throughout the conversation
with the hacker.

Also, I'd like not to lose sight of the other main points of the article:
-PayPal's inability to stop obvious fraud -Modulr Finance's position and
reputation for assisting scammers, especially in its ability to create new
accounts in seconds -Ms. Matthews, obviously a victim of the scam, not getting
proper assistance from her bank

~~~
Normille
>But the headline is always more of an editorial choice

I think the word you're looking for is "clickbait"

~~~
bmcn2020
> I think the word you're looking for is "clickbait"

We're a young site, and we're still testing and learning, like many startups
and companies and businesses. If you don't test, you'll never know, right?

Did you read the article though? I'd love to hear what you thought about it

